# Site General > Off-topic Cafe >  tattoos lets see them!

## dmaricle

i know this has been post somewhere but i cant seem to find it. so these are some of mine.
my left leg! (not finished)

my neck!

my right leg (its the mini trucking sign)

----------

Taz (12-05-2008)

----------


## _Venom_

It was healing... in both pics

----------


## dmaricle

thats cool!

----------


## juddb

Heres my torso!  I dont have any pics of my legs, but when i do ill post them!

----------


## Pandora

My tattoo artist and I are currently in the process of designing my next 3 tattoos but this is what I've got so far:

----------

_AndrewGeibel_ (12-05-2008),_cmack91_ (03-08-2012),_KMS_ (12-08-2008),_MPenn_ (12-05-2008),_Purrrfect9_ (12-05-2008),_pythontricker_ (12-05-2008),_Ridinandreptiles_ (11-12-2012),_snakecharmer3638_ (12-08-2008),TLR386 (12-07-2012),TooManyToys (12-05-2008)

----------


## Purrrfect9

I LOVE your scroll by Tool!!! I never thought to get those lyrics tattooed, but that's one of my favorite songs by them. 


Anyway, here's my only tatt, just an hour after it was done, and VERY swollen
from the side

and on top


the yellow flower wraps all the way around to my Achilles' tendon.

----------

_Pandora_ (12-05-2008)

----------


## Pandora

> I LOVE your scroll by Tool!!! I never thought to get those lyrics tattooed, but that's one of my favorite songs by them.


Thank you =]
I'm a big Tool fan. They changed my life, actually, I won't lie.
As corny as that does sound. I'm glad to see more fans  :Good Job:

----------


## mooingtricycle

This is Mine  :Smile:

----------


## Peter Williams

> My tattoo artist and I are currently in the process of designing my next 3 tattoos but this is what I've got so far:


 :Surprised: *Picks jaw up off floor* :Good Job:

----------

_Pandora_ (12-05-2008)

----------


## Pandora

> *Picks jaw up off floor*


ahaha
umm... thank you? :Embarassed:

----------


## boboso

Will post some up in a bit, but only two right now... one teal rose with vine and heart for my wife (ovarian cancer survivor), the other yin yang with sprocket outer ring and sun (belief, moto and mountain biking, outdoors).

Next one planned is koi swimming upstream for my son (strength and long life), kanji of Go Rin No Sho (Book of 5 Rings - Ground/Earth, Water, Fire, Wind/Air, Void).  After these, then the favorite flowers for the women I have known (Mom, Mom-in-Law, Grandmothers etc).

So garden on the right back, beliefs on the left and trying to get my wife's okay to do a pin-up of her...

----------


## boboso

> My tattoo artist and I are currently in the process of designing my next 3 tattoos but this is what I've got so far:


Very cool and love the script and the meaning (I too am a Tool fan).  Glad to see others with body art that has meaning to them.

----------

_Pandora_ (12-05-2008)

----------


## Taz

http://www.ball-pythons.net/gallery/...52797_6321.jpg

The pic is after a fight i've had in ottawa!
Love the site by the way!

TF

----------


## JM_90

when i first got them

----------


## WizzySRT10

I'm planning on getting my Family crest, Family motto and in old english my last name on my left bicep but first I'm doing research on a few tattoo artists. The one I'm thinking about going to is booked already till April. I'm also thinking about getting vampire teeth bites on my neck.

----------


## Chefranelli04

> My tattoo artist and I are currently in the process of designing my next 3 tattoos but this is what I've got so far:


Can I just say WOW!  Those(and you) are beautiful!!!

----------

_Pandora_ (12-05-2008)

----------


## Lucas339

im a marine biologist and obsessed with echinoderms so.....




it is supposed to be a half sleve but i haven't got any work on it in forever!  i need to get crackin but keep wastin my money on snakes....j/k

Helena.....HOTTNESS

dmaricle....you can't post a mini truck tat without posting a pic of the mini!  i sold mine a few years back and regret it greatly!!

lets keep them coming!

----------

_Pandora_ (12-05-2008)

----------


## snakelover88

sorry this pic was immediatly after we were done so it is quite swollen. That is my upper thigh on my hip





 This one we just added more onto it. This is just the first part of the tattoo.
This is all the pics I have right now of my tats. don't have any pics of the rest of my tats, but you get the idea. :Taz:

----------


## STORMS

Here is just a few of mine  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

_KMS_ (12-08-2008),_snakecharmer3638_ (12-08-2008)

----------


## juddb

> Here is just a few of mine 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG]


Nice geisha, i have a two geisha's on me somewhere :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): !

----------

_STORMS_ (12-05-2008)

----------


## Lucas339

lenastorms nice!

----------

_STORMS_ (12-05-2008)

----------


## TMoore

I have my family coat of arms.  I got this about two years ago and really want some more.  But seeing as i'm still in college and broke as a joke its not happening anytime soon.

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## juddb

> My tattoo artist and I are currently in the process of designing my next 3 tattoos but this is what I've got so far:


Fresh pic!

----------

_Pandora_ (12-05-2008)

----------


## chetman7



----------


## Mindibun

I've lost all my decent pictures of the tattoo. This was mostly a picture of the snake, but you can see it here. It's the only tattoo I have right now, but I have plans for one more. Both are very meaningful, but I don't like to share what they mean. It's pretty personal.

----------


## Pandora

> 


Sanskrit! No?

----------


## WizzySRT10

> I have my family coat of arms.  I got this about two years ago and really want some more.  But seeing as i'm still in college and broke as a joke its not happening anytime soon.
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]



That looks awesome that's what I want done!

----------

_TMoore_ (12-05-2008)

----------


## WizzySRT10

> Here is just a few of mine


Cool tats Lena!

----------

_STORMS_ (12-05-2008)

----------


## chetman7

> Sanskrit! No?


thai

----------


## STORMS

> ** text removed by dr del**


How far from Chicago is your shop? My guy moved to Cali so I'm looking for a new artist.....blah, blah, blah.... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MPenn

Lena and Pandora ---- one word comes to mind ------


HOT!

----------

_Pandora_ (12-05-2008),_STORMS_ (12-05-2008)

----------


## MPenn

> [IMG][/IMG]


Very nice! I have thought about getting my coat of arms as well.




> 


Nice Thai! Very cool!

----------

_TMoore_ (12-05-2008)

----------


## monk90222

> lena and pandora ---- one word comes to mind ------
> 
> 
> hot!


+1

----------

_Pandora_ (12-05-2008),_STORMS_ (12-05-2008)

----------


## aaschmitt

> How far from Chicago is your shop? My guy moved to Cali so I'm looking for a new artist.....blah, blah, blah....


it's about 3 hrs from chi town, i'll be at the reptile show in wheaton il tomorrow actually, about an hour out from chicago, maybe less. it's a pretty fun swap/market held twice a month at the fairgrounds

----------


## TMoore

> That looks awesome that's what I want done!





> Very nice! I have thought about getting my coat of arms as well.


Thanks guys.  Coat of arms are the way to go.  I kinda wish I had gotten it in color but I still love it.  

On a side note.  Above the helm there is suppose to be a sword with 3 bloody heads pierced on it.  The artists and I decided to leave it out because it would have looked weird going up onto the top of my shoulder.

----------


## dmaricle

nice tats everyone keep them comin

----------


## STORMS

> it's about 3 hrs from chi town, i'll be at the reptile show in wheaton il tomorrow actually, about an hour out from chicago, maybe less. it's a pretty fun swap/market held twice a month at the fairgrounds


haha I live 15 min from the show  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I go on a regular basis, and I'll be there tomorrow when they open - thank god my practice schedule got changed :Very Happy:

----------


## Reddog



----------


## AndrewGeibel

> *Picks jaw up off floor*


I agree haha!

----------

_Pandora_ (12-06-2008)

----------


## juddb

> I've lost all my decent pictures of the tattoo. This was mostly a picture of the snake, but you can see it here. It's the only tattoo I have right now, but I have plans for one more. Both are very meaningful, but I don't like to share what they mean. It's pretty personal.


Mindizzle the cutie patootie!!!  I know what it means........ Black Metal 4 life! nothing to be ashamed of :Good Job: .

----------


## ride_gnu

OMG, Tattoo's, all you people must be horrible bikers  :Wag of the finger: 

Got a few, but never owned a digital camera, or a camera at all for that fact.

----------


## Mindibun

> I know what it means........ Black Metal 4 life! nothing to be ashamed of.


The bass, the rock
The mic, the treble
I like my coffee black
Just like my metal

----------

_juddb_ (12-06-2008)

----------


## WizzySRT10

> Lena and Pandora ---- one word comes to mind ------
> 
> 
> HOT!



I Agree!!!!!

----------

_Pandora_ (12-06-2008)

----------


## Purrrfect9

> The bass, the rock
> The mic, the treble
> I like my coffee black
> Just like my metal


Loooove that song!

----------


## replvr

My one and only. If I didn't spend so much on my kids and herps I would have so many more...

Its true what they say about ink being addicting! However, I think each tat should tell a story. I prefer to get those that have meaning (to myself) and not just a pic I found that I liked.

----------


## juddb

> My one and only. If I didn't spend so much on my kids and herps I would have so many more...
> 
> Its true what they say about ink being addicting! However, I think each tat should tell a story. I prefer to get those that have meaning (to myself) and not just a pic I found that I liked.


Pretty tattoo!  The artist did a great job.

----------


## MDB

Here are a couple of my tattoos never realy got around to photgraphing each one individualy, but I think this is a descent shot of them. :Good Job:

----------


## mooingtricycle

> Loooove that song!


Lol mindless self indulgence! I was just listening to this not moments ago!!!

----------


## bsd13

Here's one of mine. Have several others but not sure where the pictures of them are and can't be bothered to take more at the moment.

----------


## MDB

> Here's one of mine. Have several others but not sure where the pictures of them are and can't be bothered to take more at the moment.


I realy like that, what does the bottom  of it say?

----------


## bsd13

> I realy like that, what does the bottom  of it say?


Thanks. 

It says "was upon Him" (NIV)

----------


## pillowtalk6188

you can see 2 of my tat's here, i think my avi. pic has my pink borneo roses in it.

----------


## MDB

> you can see 2 of my tat's here, i think my avi. pic has my pink borneo roses in it.


thats hott I also have a thing for stars I have six on my arm 2 on my chest, and 1 on my neck. :Good Job:

----------


## Lucas339

> you can see 2 of my tat's here, i think my avi. pic has my pink borneo roses in it.


another hot one!!  so ive herd that the side is the most painful place....so true or false?

----------


## pillowtalk6188

> another hot one!!  so ive herd that the side is the most painful place....so true or false?


yeah, it was prety painful. every time he went over my ribs, my whole ribcage would vibrate, which was very unconfortable. i'd say the ones on my shoulders were up there on the pain scale too.

here's a close up, i have them on both shoulders:

----------

_MPenn_ (12-08-2008)

----------


## MDB

I have 48 tattoos and I would say that the stomache/ribs hurts by far the most, followed by the hand/fingers and then the neck

----------


## juddb

I think the chest was the most painful for me!

----------


## misterman



----------


## STORMS

Ummm.....WOW!  :Long tongue:  That's WICKED! Can't wait to see that with all the color when its done! 

One of these days I will finish my back and get to work on my sleeves...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

misterman (12-11-2008)

----------


## AndrewGeibel

> Here's one of mine. Have several others but not sure where the pictures of them are and can't be bothered to take more at the moment.


That is a great tat. I love it.

----------

_bsd13_ (12-12-2008)

----------


## WizzySRT10

> 


NICE!!! that looks awesome! I dunno if I could do that myself I'm a big sissy..

----------


## bondiblue

There's alot of really cool tats in this thread. There's so much more work I want to have done. Here's a pic of my newest and smallest, my fiance and I got matching monograms. The stars and dots are symbolic of our wedding date of 3/21:

----------


## pillowtalk6188

> I have 48 tattoos and I would say that the stomache/ribs hurts by far the most, followed by the hand/fingers and then the neck


agreed. but i have to say, i'd do it all over again. and then some.

----------


## Lucas339

this thread is turing out to be a bad one.  now all i can think about is getting more tats!!

----------

_Flikky_ (08-21-2012)

----------


## bondiblue

I agree, everytime I see tattoo pics I wanna go out and get more.  :Sad: 

I'll add another pic, this is my favorite of the ones I have so far:

----------


## Inknsteel

> 


Now THAT is some clean, solid tattooing. VERY nice work sir... Mind if I ask, who's the artist?

----------


## misterman

i have to post the colored pic now......just need one more session to highlight the samuri than its finished.

----------


## wendy

well... out of the 1/2 of dozen that i have, i am only going to show off my latest. one i got last year, i will post tomarrow. cuz i have it on my desktop(am tucked in my bed with my laptop now). anyway my others are older than some of you here now and r nice and faded.

----------


## misterman

i need one more session

----------


## Inknsteel

Looks really good man... I'm jealous... Who is doing the work?

----------


## Spaniard

Here is one of my 5... I have plans for this leg just not enough money to split amongst my hobbies  :Sad:  Picture is a little blurry but you get the gist.

----------


## Lateralus_Love

> The bass, the rock
> The mic, the treble
> I like my coffee black
> Just like my metal


OMG I love you. I got a hug from Jimmy and his autograph on my concert ticket last year  :Party on: 


And Helena, I love your tattoo! Parabola is one of my favorites, but obviously Lateralus is the best <3 bwuaha. At least Parabola's on the same album though right? LOL

Here's mine, but I posted it in the piercings forum the other night, didn't realize there was a tattoo forum.



I drew this a couple years ago, and when I turned eighteen a family friend took me out to get it for a bday prez  :W00t:  This pic was taken the day after I got it I believe. I'm designing a wolf tattoo atm, but I keep changing my mind about it

----------

_Pandora_ (12-12-2008)

----------


## devilgrrl

So far I only have two.  But I want MORE!  Here they are...

My left wrist (a Celtic pentaflower)



My lower back (my daughter's name)

----------


## cinderbird

here is a bad picture of my side piece. go imac camera! 

They're chickadees, but they need to be touched up. this was only colored in october, then my cat got me.. so its got to heal before it gets finished for real. 

The wing you can also see is one of the memorial tattoos i have for people close to me who've passed away.

----------


## wendy

not to booo hooo, but if i got memorial tats for everyone i lost in my life....whew...man i would be slinging some wicked ink from head to toe!! but i think that is very unselfish of you to do that. very honorable. cool.

----------


## Lucas339

dude im totally down with the birds in the tree!  my younger brother has a giant tree on his side and it is sick!  tree tats just look really good there!

----------


## cinderbird

> not to booo hooo, but if i got memorial tats for everyone i lost in my life....whew...man i would be slinging some wicked ink from head to toe!! but i think that is very unselfish of you to do that. very honorable. cool.


they're for my mother and my aunt, her best friend whom i was very close to. I'll post pictures of them too at some point but my birds are just for me. 




> dude im totally down with the birds in the tree!  my younger brother has a giant tree on his side and it is sick!  tree tats just look really good there!


I may add a background eventually but i need to get the (insert word of testicles here) first. This was SO SO painful. And a special kind of pain i cant accurately describe.. On a scale of 1-10, this was superman.

----------


## AaronP

I got this when I was 16.  It looks better now (this was taken the day after I got it and I had it touched up about 2 years ago)


Those are Runes and it says "Live out of Spite"

----------


## sssnake

> I LOVE your scroll by Tool!!! I never thought to get those lyrics tattooed, but that's one of my favorite songs by them. 
> 
> 
> Anyway, here's my only tatt, just an hour after it was done, and VERY swollen
> from the side
> 
> and on top
> 
> 
> the yellow flower wraps all the way around to my Achilles' tendon.



Awesome tat!!  Damn that had to hurt!!

Kyle

----------


## sssnake

> Lena and Pandora ---- one word comes to mind ------
> 
> 
> HOT!



I'll second that!!!!   :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job:  :Good Job: 

Kyle

----------

_Pandora_ (12-13-2008),_STORMS_ (01-07-2009)

----------


## Ginevive

Here's my newest! My awesome friend designed it on my leg with a Sharpie marker; I knew what I wanted, and she just came up with it in a moment of inspiration; morning glories. Mu husband tattooed about half of it, and she did the rest (she's learning.. does a great job though on her linework!) We color it in in a few weeks.. blank unfilled-in places, are flowers that will be sheded-in blue and white. The black cat that hubby did months ago, is a keeper; but the purple flames will be covered up with the design.

----------


## llovelace

Here are a couple of That I can show

----------


## FlowRock

My fish, nine years old by now and I love him like day one...



Got another one, a "RUDEBOY" over my chest (cause that is what I am... :Very Happy: ), but no pics... :Sad: 

BTW, nice tats and girls here... :Razz:

----------


## Laooda

Really great stuff everyone!  I'm a huge fan of ink  :Very Happy:  

I LOVE this...





> im a marine biologist and obsessed with echinoderms so.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it is supposed to be a half sleve but i haven't got any work on it in forever!  i need to get crackin but keep wastin my money on snakes....j/k
> 
> Helena.....HOTTNESS
> 
> ...

----------

_Lucas339_ (01-02-2009)

----------


## crazy4reptiles88

I want to get a tat of either one of my reptiles like my crested or bearded dragon or one of my cockatiels!! I am really thinking of getting two tats one of my bearded dragon and crested one big tat and one of Graystar my first cockatiel that I love so so much!! Melissa

----------


## mooingtricycle

This is my newest tat. Kodamas from the movie by Hayao Miyazaki, Princess Mononoke!

Done by Chad Dean at South County Tattoo in Great Barrington MA



Ill be having another, my actual one done on the 13th.  :Smile:  will post pics when done!

----------


## Ginevive

Nice work! I got my leg finished today (and OWW did it hurt!) I will post piccies soons.

----------


## JamieLynn

My tats

http://i455.photobucket.com/albums/q...BackTattoo.jpg
this is on my left shoulder blade, the sword has a red handle (my husbands fave color) ...one blue rose for my son, and one ping rose for my daughter, and the vines tie us together.



http://i455.photobucket.com/albums/q.../LegTattoo.jpg
This is an old pic of the tat on my leg, I drew it out myself, and my husband slung the ink. I have always loved big cats, so leopard print. Our tatoo gun broke so it can not be finished. the messy lines around the spots are marker to show where the tat has to go.

----------


## SecurityStacey

Well... I looked and I think I only have one (appropriate) picture of my tattoo!

----------


## Ginevive

Heeeeere goes!!
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## _Venom_



----------


## JAMills

Well I recently got stuck in Moline, Ill the weekend after Christmas due to an emergency landing because O'hare sucks....LOL. There was a tattoo shop right around the corner from the hotel and nothing better to do so I got one of my old tattoos redone and added to here are the before and after pics
BEFORE

AFTER

----------


## SecurityStacey

> Well I recently got stuck in Moline, Ill the weekend after Christmas due to an emergency landing because O'hare sucks....LOL. There was a tattoo shop right around the corner from the hotel and nothing better to do so I got one of my old tattoos redone and added to here are the before and after pics
> BEFORE
> 
> AFTER


Hell of a way to spend a delay!!   :Good Job: 

Looks good!

----------

_JAMills_ (01-13-2009)

----------


## wendy

something new..




ya really cant see it here but if you check out my gallery there are better pics!

----------


## mooingtricycle

Most recent. 

Tengu, orginal artwork was done by Katsushika Hokusai ( The artist of the Great Wave)

----------


## daveIRL

after looking through all the tats ive come to the conclusion that i wanna marry either lenastorms or pandora........  :Very Happy:  :Taz:  :Very Happy:

----------

_Pandora_ (02-03-2009),_STORMS_ (02-28-2009)

----------


## Earl

> Heeeeere goes!!
> [IMG][/IMG]


Yeah it does hurt getting a tattoo there! 

That is some amazing work Gin.


I approve.  :Cool:

----------


## Darkice

My only tattoo. Its on my right shoulder and 15 years old. I would get it updated but im scared of needles.



My wife is covered in tattoos. Ill try and get some pics. She has one that is really nice.

----------


## Little B-Py

My left arm, got the star first then got the band added to it 6 months later.

My soccer ball, almost 2 years old now and still looks fresh!

My concept drawing of Oakley, pencil drawing but I will have it done in color.

My fiancee's Joker

----------


## Darkice

My wifes back

----------


## Boanerges

First off I will start by saying that everyone on here has some lovely tattoo's!!! I figured I would add one of mine, so here it is  :Very Happy:

----------


## juddb

> First off I will start by saying that everyone on here has some lovely tattoo's!!! I figured I would add one of mine, so here it is


Heavenly :Wink:

----------

_Boanerges_ (02-01-2009)

----------


## panthercz

I have zero tattoo's but my wife loves them and has a few.

First is a cover-up tattoo, the original is a 4" x 3" hummingbird that looks like a monkey drew it with it's left hand.  I hated it from minute one, so I made her get it covered up.  I took a picture of a dark Dalia and then came up with a little design under it and printed it out.  Took it to a tattoo artist and he covered up the hummingbird with it.  It is located on the small of her back 
Before:


After:
 

The next one is of a little tree frog that's on the top of her left foot.  It's only about 1.5".


She also has a blue rose with a green thorn vine wrapped around her ankle, it to looks like a monkey drew it with it's left hand.  We are in the process of picking out an image to cover it up with.  We are thinking about using a blue ribbon eel photo I took.

----------


## frankielatz

I started out with 3 little stupid tattoos on my arm, then as I got older and wanted a 3/4 sleeve, I went back to the same guy out of loyalty, even though I knew he wasnt the most talented out there. Without any sort of flow or theme, I just picked images I liked and had him slap them on my arm. In the background in between images I wanted a "blood red sky" to flow through the pieces. This was his idea of a blood red sky.





Looked more like a half ass spiderman web. I went last friday to the artist my buddy goes too (I was always jealous of his tattoos, although I wouldnt admit that to him, lol) He spend about 2.5 hours fixing the section that pissed me off the most. Now my blood red sky actually looks like a blood red sky lol..





I have another appt at the end of the month to continue the sky going up my arm. Then piece by piece, hes going to re-due the whole thing.

----------


## Ginevive

I will resurrect this thread, since I got some new ink done last night! Done by my husband, Mark Sinsel, of Hero's Ink (formerly of Stylin' Tattoo) in Buffalo NY. It's a telescope eyed goldfish, that will eventually be colored in red and white, with blues and waves around him. I have many happy cihldhood memories of watching GFish like this at pet stores, and setting my own tanks up (I have a few now, actually!)

----------


## STORMS

Very Niiiiiiice Jen!!!  :Good Job:

----------


## Buttons

This is just a few of mine... I have many many more

----------


## Ginevive

> Very Niiiiiiice Jen!!!


Thanks! I can't wait to have an arm (or even 2 arms) full of bright vivid kickass color!  :Very Happy:  I wanna be in magazines  :Smile: 

Nice work that everyone posted!

----------


## womensitdown

Right arm


Left arm over scar



Back




More on my chest but my batts died

----------


## evil mechanic

Ill post some of mine up

----------


## evil mechanic

> I will resurrect this thread, since I got some new ink done last night! Done by my husband, Mark Sinsel, of Hero's Ink (formerly of Stylin' Tattoo) in Buffalo NY. It's a telescope eyed goldfish, that will eventually be colored in red and white, with blues and waves around him. I have many happy cihldhood memories of watching GFish like this at pet stores, and setting my own tanks up (I have a few now, actually!)


thats so hott!!! lovin the blood too!

----------


## evil mechanic

> My tattoo artist and I are currently in the process of designing my next 3 tattoos but this is what I've got so far:



wow you are stunning! and a tool fan to boot  :Smile:  im tools #1 fan hehe they have transformed me into who i am in a weird way. ...Finding beauty in the dissonance

----------


## evil mechanic

> Here is just a few of mine



ahhh Lena gorgeous as always!! <3 <3

----------


## DSGB

Here is my current work in progress...

----------


## sum182

heres my 2, first ones to guess the 2 bands wins a prize!!!!! (one of them should be EASY)



(thats as good as a pic u get when ur taking a pic of your own shoulder lol)

----------


## DSGB

Zeppelin... not sure about the second.. Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers???

----------


## sum182

haha, yeah, zepp is obvious. Most everyone should know it. But nope, not tom petty. Its a diff genra of music then zepp

----------


## DSGB

I found a picture of a similar tattoo but have no clue who the band is.
http://www.crankytdesigns.com/images...rt_skyline.jpg

----------


## sum182

yeah, thats the same just with shading and a little better graphically designed...i like mine better tho, that looks a little cartoonish in the pic

----------


## Freakie_frog

I'll take two thank you..

----------


## katiadarling

sum182, is it the Bouncing Souls?

----------


## sum182

DING DING DING!!! WE HAVE A WINNER!!!! :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  :Dancin' Banana:  lol The prize is a BANANA CLOWN!!!!! All you have to do it pay for shipping so just email me your credit card info and i'll take care of everything  :Wag of the finger:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Surprised:  :Wink:   :ROFL:

----------


## dmaricle

nice tattoos everyone.

----------


## starquakes

Mine. It's a 'chibi' version of the aliens in the movie Pitch Black.

----------


## sg1trogdor

Well heres mine its a crappy pic but you get the idea.  And it says Wrecking Crew for those who can't read it.

----------


## orphan

In no particular order.

----------


## TheVipersHouse

I have a total of 18 tattoos 
this is my most recent peice im getting done 

*this tattoo is not finished  its gonna take 8 + hours total to finish .
whats done so far is only 2 1/2 hour sitting*

----------


## TheMolenater2

> Mine. It's a 'chibi' version of the aliens in the movie Pitch Black.


Hahaha, original.

----------


## Buttons

I'm tattooed from the neck down to my toes and even my inner lip and inside a couple fingers. 

Here's my most recent..

----------


## Qetu

ive got a few more but no pics or camera at the moment.

----------


## Jamie-n-Heith

Here is a shot of my boyfriends scorpion..

----------


## Jamie-n-Heith

here is a shot of my back (sorry for the bad lighting)..

----------


## oOJaZZieOo

I have one tattoo it was done by my uncle and it's not finished. 

During


Finished Outline


Shading


Close up


All that's left is the color. I just have to get the guts to pick up the phone and ask my uncle to finish it.

----------


## oOJaZZieOo

> here is a shot of my back (sorry for the bad lighting)..



That is amazing!!! I would love to have my whole back done but I don't do well with the pain part of getting a tattoo. I have to work my way up to it. LoL.

----------


## Jamie-n-Heith

> That is amazing!!! I would love to have my whole back done but I don't do well with the pain part of getting a tattoo. I have to work my way up to it. LoL.


Its really not that bad, I think the worst parts were on the sides near my arm pits and the very top part, I also have a tattoo on my calf and I think that was the most painful one for me!! You should go for it if its something you want, you can do it in small weekly sessions, thats what I did, the longest was about 3 hours  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## FlowRock

Nice ink around here...
My fish again...



and a self descriptive tattoo...



not the best piece of art, but a realized drunk party night plan... :Taz:

----------

DanielDC (07-12-2009)

----------


## oOJaZZieOo

> Its really not that bad, I think the worst parts were on the sides near my arm pits and the very top part, I also have a tattoo on my calf and I think that was the most painful one for me!! You should go for it if its something you want, you can do it in small weekly sessions, thats what I did, the longest was about 3 hours


Yeah the one I have was a little over 3 hours or a little under. I can't remember. It hurt like hell on my spine and shoulder blades but everywhere else was fine. I want to finish it and get A LOT more.  :Smile:

----------


## Jamie-n-Heith

> Yeah the one I have was a little over 3 hours or a little under. I can't remember. It hurt like hell on my spine and shoulder blades but everywhere else was fine. I want to finish it and get A LOT more.


Tattoos are totally addictive!! Kinda like ball pyhtins LOL!!!

----------


## SeanMcCormack

> In no particular order.


The spark plug looks cool

----------


## SilverWolf

Here is my first tattoo. Not the best but I'm still glad I got it. 



And here is my second tattoo.



Next one will be of my dogs name (Sage).  Just haven't figured out the way I want it.

 :Smile:

----------


## Lolo76

Here are some of mine... altogether I have around 13, if you count the backpiece (in progress) as one.  :Wink: 



Portrait of my cat Gizmo (RIP)




Strawberry anklet - long story, LOL




Libra symbol on the back of my neck


My very first tattoo... 16+ years old, no touch-ups and looking good!


And here's a "clip" of my backpiece/cover-up in progress... 3 sessions down, probably 3 to go.

----------


## JAMills

I have several tattoos over the last couple years I am actually at 14 currently but thought I would share the two most recent. Working on doing the whole arm in the same black style actually have 5 more pieces I have drawn up to get done and a bunch of little filler pieces to go in between.

----------


## Mike Cavanaugh

Want to hear the best part?!!!!  I enjoy the services of one of the worlds best personal tattoo artist that LOVES to trade his ink work for snake stuff!!!    :Surprised:

----------


## JAMills

I like the Tribal Tuna and the silhouette of the Shark & Diver

----------

_Mike Cavanaugh_ (09-22-2010)

----------


## dmaricle

i may of already posted this but it my newest.

----------


## Mike Cavanaugh

wow!  how many sessions was that?

----------


## dmaricle

> wow!  how many sessions was that?


We did it in one 7 hour session. Felt like it took 40 hours

----------


## smoffler

These are mine lol

Sent from my Ally using Tapatalk

----------


## Coastietech

Some pretty awesome tattoos here... I currently have about 50+ hours worth of work, almost all of which is on my chest. Unfortunately I don't have any current pics of that piece. I do however have some pics of my legs. These were done by Brian Hopson at Ocean Mystique in Virginia Beach, VA.

----------


## Courtney281

ooooh I like this post  :Smile:  Here's my newest one. I got this on my mom's 1 year remeberance of her death. She loved horses, so I got the horse. Her fave place to ride was on the beach. And she was a cancer, so I have her constallation in the sky. This is before the touch up a few weeks later. I have more blue over the tan area and other things are darker and cleared up a bit. I plan on a couple more touch up sessions, but it looks fine for now.

----------


## Inknsteel

I have 14 tattoos, but don't have a lot of pics of them. Here is my most recent (pics taken about an hour after it was finished). It's the word STRENGTH as an ambigram (reads the same upside down or right side up). Work done by Chris Hall of Puravida Tattoo, Somerdale NJ. The stick man was already there from a bored evening as a stupid teenager with access to a needle and india ink, but we decided to keep him... You can also see a coverup tattoo on the inside of my right ankle (done long ago by someone else)...



Right side up... Or upside down... Your call...



And upside down... Or right side up... Yeah...

----------


## cweimer4

> My tattoo artist and I are currently in the process of designing my next 3 tattoos but this is what I've got so far:


hello amazing body, how are you! Very nice  :Very Happy:

----------


## Eden

My first tattoo (sorry for the bad/old pics they're all I can find)..







And my second tattoo...



Hope you like!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Courtney281

> My first tattoo (sorry for the bad/old pics they're all I can find)..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my second tattoo...
> ...


LOVE the horses  :Smile:

----------


## Denial

Does anyone on here know tattoo artist glenn russell? He use to work at a shop in pasadena ca called another tattoo but I can not find him or the shop Ive tried to google them but got nothing

----------


## Christine

First part done back round to come in the next couple weeks

----------


## Eden

@ Courtney281
Thank you! They're supposed to represent the Celtic goddess Epona who would (with her white horses) transport you from one part of your life to another. For me it represents moving from a dark part of my life to a happier/brighter one.  :Very Happy:  I'm glad you liked it!

----------


## ameh78

ahh i have a couple....  :Wink: 

first tat i got when i turned 21..


two years later..
this means "too laugh" cuz im not real good at being serious  :Wink: 


a year later..


mmm, a year later?


a year later! - got this for my great niece.. long long story.. but she was having abandonment issues due to her mother not being able to keep custody of her.. and i got a tat on my forearm to show her i wanted her in my life always. really helped her out a lot


took some time off.. then got this


and got this in august..

----------


## Freakie_frog

> and got this in august..


Love this...Been looking for a couple of years for the right Koi design..

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

Sometimes you cant help yourself.

----------


## ameh78

> Love this...Been looking for a couple of years for the right Koi design..


still looks this good too. really happy with how good the colors came out

----------


## mattyboymr

So I had to put down my Teacup Yorkie yesterday so last night so I got her front paws tattooed on my feet so that she can still walk with me. =[

----------


## shorty54

Well...should I post mine or ones I've done? Lol...some nice work on here! I have over 50 and have been inkin peeps since 2005......

Here is one I did on my wife! I know it's not a reptile but, it's a Amphibian! LOL!

----------


## Swingline0.0.1

Fresh tat. Looks better 2 months later! This is on the bony part of the hip.

http://i985.photobucket.com/albums/a.../muffintat.jpg

----------


## hops523

Heres two of my three. Sorry for the crappy camera phone picture of the first one




I took both the pictures right after I got them done, so they were still healing

----------


## ShortStack

There's some amazing work on here, yall.. A well done tattoo is a work of art. I have 2(so far). I have a 4 leaf clover I got when I was 18. There's no real meaning behind it, but for as long as I can remember I wanted one so when I turned 18, that was my birthday present from my dad. My 2nd one is about a year old now, and it's a cross on my back, between my shoulder blades. That one is a statement of my faith. I would like daisies, my favorite flowers, next but A: I'm a broke college student, lol.. and B: I can't decide where I want it. I make sure all of mine are easily covered since I plan on teaching after college. While I wish people weren't judged by their ink, they are, and it's not worth me possibly be turned down for a job, in my opinion. Here is a picture of my cross.. The picture quality isn't the best because this was taken with my old phone, which was crappy when it came to taking pics:

----------


## cjt23

here's mine  :Wink:

----------


## Miss Tuniwha

my one and only..  with the snake it is of  :Very Happy:

----------


## Alexandra V

> Thank you =]
> I'm a big Tool fan. They changed my life, actually, I won't lie.
> As corny as that does sound. I'm glad to see more fans


I'm a big fan of Tool too, and was actually going to get some lyrics from 10 000 Days (Wings part 2) in honor of my mother.

----------


## adamjeffery

> Some pretty awesome tattoos here... I currently have about 50+ hours worth of work, almost all of which is on my chest. Unfortunately I don't have any current pics of that piece. I do however have some pics of my legs. These were done by Brian Hopson at Ocean Mystique in Virginia Beach, VA.


totally diggin the molon labe tat. ive been wanting one for quite awhile. soon

----------


## Xan Powers

got this done on my 18th birthday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Xan Powers!

----------


## rdoyle

This is my newest one I got in April 


Me and my best Friend wants to get one that looks like this one

----------


## DMTWI

Inner arm pic of my full sleeve, couldn't get it all in the pic:

----------

_CLSpider_ (08-20-2011)

----------


## Brian Fobian

Some of mine..

----------


## Mephys

> got this done on my 18th birthday. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Xan Powers!


That is amazing! I love that kind of tattoos, looks like you have a bp on your shoulder, with the shadow and the 3D effect. Wow! :Surprised:

----------


## Xan Powers

> That is amazing! I love that kind of tattoos, looks like you have a bp on your shoulder, with the shadow and the 3D effect. Wow!


thank you  :Smile:  it was my first tattoo and the artist ( Chris vennekamp) said if I could sit through it all he'd make it as real as it gets for $250. took a little over 3.5 hours and I think it sure as hell was worth it  :Wink:  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Xan Powers!

----------


## Emilio

> got this done on my 18th birthday. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Xan Powers!


I love it! Very nice.



Droid!!!! yEE

----------


## Xan Powers

> I love it! Very nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Droid!!!! yEE


thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Xan Powers!

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

> got this done on my 18th birthday. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Xan Powers!


Holy cow! Who did that? It looks like it's actually sitting on your skin. The depth is very good!

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

Best Tattoo EVER. ahahaha

----------


## Xan Powers

> Holy cow! Who did that? It looks like it's actually sitting on your skin. The depth is very good!


Chris vennekamp at all or nothing tattoo in Atlanta, ga. and yeah I wanted every visual effect he could give me haha! I love the realism of it. but thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Xan Powers!

----------


## Collinsmomma

Here are a few of my tats

This one is my big hip peice, however, it was never finished and needs touch ups..




I had this one done for my son.. Its his bday with a butterfly representing a new beginning..



Just some paw prints going up my leg..



I also have 3 others and def plan on getting more!

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

This needs a bump!

----------


## PrettyInInk87

> This needs a bump!


There it is! I couldn't figure out how to search for it... Lol! THANK YOU!

These are my tattoos!







and PIERCINGS!

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Wow those are all awesome! I'm planning on adding a dragonfly to my arm vine scene  :Smile:

----------


## PrettyInInk87

> Wow those are all awesome! I'm planning on adding a dragonfly to my arm vine scene


Thank you, I love dragonflies. I do plan on getting lots more stuff around them on my chest, maybe some flowers and stuff.

----------


## jsmorphs2

> 


I love that! Where did you get the idea to thread your piercings?

----------


## PrettyInInk87

> I love that! Where did you get the idea to thread your piercings?


Thank you! Well, when I first started piercing my ears I would use a sewing needle and thread to do it. I would let my ears heal and then switch over to the jewelry I wanted. I lose my body jewelry ALL the time, got tired of it, and SO I thought I could just put thread in them and not have to worry anymore. It's doesn't look quite as flashy but it works and my holes won't close.  :Smile:

----------


## jsmorphs2

> Thank you! Well, when I first started piercing my ears I would use a sewing needle and thread to do it. I would let my ears heal and then switch over to the jewelry I wanted. I lose my body jewelry ALL the time, got tired of it, and SO I thought I could just put thread in them and not have to worry anymore. It's doesn't look quite as flashy but it works and my holes won't close.


Nice! I have 4 in each ear, 6 I did myself with a needle but just shoved the jewelry in right after the needle. Not so fun, lol. I finally took out all my jewelry for work  :Rage: . But thats a cool idea to keep them open, and looks sweet too.

----------


## Monster Dodge

> There it is! I couldn't figure out how to search for it... Lol! THANK YOU!


 Oh wow, whats going on with that piercing in your neck? :Surprised: 
I have never seen anything like that before! How does it stay in?

----------


## PrettyInInk87

> Oh wow, whats going on with that piercing in your neck?
> I have never seen anything like that before! How does it stay in?


It is called a sub-dermal anchor, I have 2 of them. First they start with a hollow needle, punch out a hole in your skin, with the same needle creat 2 pockets under the skin, grab the jewelry, and push the base into the pockets. I'm suck and explaining the process but here is a GREAT video showing the process.  :Very Happy:  I plan on myself getting both my cheeks done like the girl in the video. I have dimples, why not? :Razz: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afQRTC3TUF0

----------


## freelancer

> 


I love this  :Smile:  I like all the Dia de Los Muertos stuff people are doing now.

I posted this in another thread when I got it on New Year's Eve, but figured I should put it where it belongs:



And this is my first one, from several years ago:



I plan on getting the spiderweb redone so that there is a camera lens behind the girl instead. It would make more sense for me, seeing as I'm a photographer who's shot a whole ton of pretty girls over the years  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Patrick Long

There is some awesome ink here...thats for sure. Makes me want more....LOL 




My grandma was a Buddhist and when she passed away I got this. Its healed now, and looks ten times better, I just havent gotten a picture of JUST the tattoo since its been done.


Ugh....Mayonnaise.....disgusting.

----------


## ShortStack

> Ugh....Mayonnaise.....disgusting.


I heard that you have to get the inner lip re-done.. Is that true? Not that I think I could ever in a million years sit there for that, lol, but just curious.

----------


## Patrick Long

Yeah the lip fades. 

Ive only had it hit once and its still pretty sharp. My brothers on the other had completely vanished on the first session and had to have it redone.

They say 5-10 years and it will be completely gone....given that depends on how acidic your saliva is, if you chew on your lip a lot.

----------


## BroknBusted

The lip is pretty hard core! I'm not that brave.

Here are SOME of mine. 

The back piece is not finished yet. About 14 hours into it The girl who did it did my neck as well. I told her I wanted a gargoyle and she did that free hand with no pic to go off of. HOWEVER, a week after finishing this much, she met eleoped with some dude she knew for 2 weeks and moved to another state. I haven't found anyone I trust enough to do the greywash to finish it yet:


I drew this up and a friend did the tat on my forearm: 


Biomechanical wasp:


My tribute to my awesome wife on my calf:


Part of my sleeve. More has been done to it I just don't have pics. This part shows a hand with a Thor hammer nailing a nail into a demons hand. There are flames below it and celtic knots above it. On the other side are 3 skulls with the "see no evil, hear no evil, speak no evil tag":

----------


## SlitherinSisters

I don't think I ever posted in this thread, so I'll add my pics  :Smile: 

On my hip 


(If you see the 'mess ups' in it, this is when I found out I was super allergic to tattoo goo or whatever the heck the lotion is called, it scabbed and I bled black ink  :Sad:  )


On my shoulder-I re-drew this one, so the bad symmetry is my fault, but I like it  :Smile: 



@Patrick, your tattoo makes me sad. I LOVE mayo!

I'm getting the itch for a new tat....It's been 5 years since my last one!

----------


## xFenrir

I don't have any done 'cause I am lacking the funds, and I was bent on designing it myself. But when my tax refund comes in I'm getting this!



It took me two days to finish it, but I love it. I'm probably gonna put it on a shoulderblade.

----------


## PrettyInInk87

> I love this  I like all the Dia de Los Muertos stuff people are doing now.
> 
> And this is my first one, from several years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> I plan on getting the spiderweb redone so that there is a camera lens behind the girl instead. It would make more sense for me, seeing as I'm a photographer who's shot a whole ton of pretty girls over the years


Thank you! I'm trying to finish up my Dia de Los Muertos theme sleeve soon. 
I love the camera idea and yes it would make a lot more sense. Gotta' love the hot chicks! Lol!




> There is some awesome ink here...thats for sure. Makes me want more....LOL 
> 
> My grandma was a Buddhist and when she passed away I got this. Its healed now, and looks ten times better, I just havent gotten a picture of JUST the tattoo since its been done.
> 
> 
> Ugh....Mayonnaise.....disgusting.


Love the Budhha and love the lip tattoo... I have been wanting to get my lip done but just haven't found what I want on it. Lol! 




> The lip is pretty hard core! I'm not that brave.
> 
> Here are SOME of mine. 
> 
> The back piece is not finished yet. About 14 hours into it The girl who did it did my neck as well. I told her I wanted a gargoyle and she did that free hand with no pic to go off of. HOWEVER, a week after finishing this much, she met eleoped with some dude she knew for 2 weeks and moved to another state. I haven't found anyone I trust enough to do the greywash to finish it yet:


That blows! I'd hate for someone to ditch me in the middle of work being done.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

[QUOTE=SlitherinSisters;1513329]I don't think I ever posted in this thread, so I'll add my pics  :Smile: 
(If you see the 'mess ups' in it, this is when I found out I was super allergic to tattoo goo or whatever the heck the lotion is called, it scabbed and I bled black ink  :Sad:  )

QUOTE]

OUCH!





> I don't have any done 'cause I am lacking the funds, and I was bent on designing it myself. But when my tax refund comes in I'm getting this!
> 
> 
> 
> It took me two days to finish it, but I love it. I'm probably gonna put it on a shoulderblade.


Awesome idea, make sure and post some pictures if and when you do get it. :Smile:

----------


## Wh00h0069

This is my only tat. I have had it for just eleven years. It is a pretty faded.

----------


## BroknBusted

PrettyInInk I had to reread what you wrote there. I thought at first you meant my tat blows! LOL

Yeah. Needless to say, after knowing the guy for only 2 weeks when the eloped, the ended up divorced in less then 6 months. Go figure huh?

----------


## PrettyInInk87

> PrettyInInk I had to reread what you wrote there. I thought at first you meant my tat blows! LOL
> 
> Yeah. Needless to say, after knowing the guy for only 2 weeks when the eloped, the ended up divorced in less then 6 months. Go figure huh?


Hahahah, NEVER! If you don't have anything nice to say, don't say nothin' at all. Lol! That is what I go by. :Smile: 

Well yeah, go figure. Lol!

----------


## Xan Powers

> got this done on my 18th birthday. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Xan Powers!



getting this touched up Tuesday! so excited, I'll post up pics afterwards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Xan Powers!

----------


## smoffler

Well since me and the wife are having the first boy in the family and we already have a name picked out I went and got this done last night



Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk on the Verizon network

----------


## Xan Powers

got it touched up! he added a glow to her because now she's my first female to breed not just my first ball python  :Smile:  let me know what you think. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Xan Powers!

----------

muzikfreakah (08-12-2011)

----------


## ShortStack

> Well since me and the wife are having the first boy in the family and we already have a name picked out I went and got this done last night
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4 using Tapatalk on the Verizon network


Very cool, but now you just have to hope that the doctors didn't have an "uh-oh" and get the wrong gender. It's rare, but it has happened! 





> got it touched up! he added a glow to her because now she's my first female to breed not just my first ball python  let me know what you think. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Xan Powers!


I love it.. Awesome work  :Smile:

----------


## Xan Powers

> Very cool, but now you just have to hope that the doctors didn't have an "uh-oh" and get the wrong gender. It's rare, but it has happened! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love it.. Awesome work


thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. Xan Powers!

----------


## muzikfreakah

Her is mine, it is located on my right arm.  The chinese character is my family name in Chinese.  It's a small green gecko which I got in 2006 at Palms hotel, heart and huntington.  Me and my wife both got inked there :-)

----------


## fishmommy

I'm one sitting into this one...

----------


## fr3nchvanilla

These took about 6 hours - but it was completely worth it, I love them to death ! (Ronan, Imperial Ink Toronto)

This has a lot of meaning to me, and is so far my only "colour tattoo". It's on my rib cage. I'm planning to add some roses eventually. (Armoured Soul, Toronto)

Got this for my 18th birthday from my parents. Designed it myself, but am hoping to get a coverup this September- I will post it too. The artist is currently drawing up a Python/Flowers theme, I'm very excited to see it!

----------


## mclaus688

I think these are most of mine...

----------


## Saboduh

Hi,
nice ink everyone. tattoos are as addictive as pets are  :Smile:  i have about 13 of them but the one i am most honored ot have is my sleeve I had done in las Vegas at Studio 21 tattoos. Austin is one of the best artists I have ever wored with and he free handed alot of this right on my arm..not the best pics hard to take pics of your own arm haha

----------


## KBR97

*I have alot of ink but this is one of my favorite pieces on my arm. It was inspired by a tattoo my father has on his arm.*




*This is my fathers old tattoo...*

----------


## jonf



----------


## jonf

....inside of arm. Felt real nice.......... :Surprised:

----------

_Alexandra V_ (03-11-2012),_Flikky_ (08-23-2012)

----------


## LizardPants

I like that one.

----------


## SHROP

here are 2 of mine that i have pics of, ive been meaning to take more but some are getting covered and changed lol.


CFFC - California Forever Forever California


my kids names
Isabella - Emery

----------


## jason_ladouceur

[QUOTE=jonf;1627497]....inside of arm. Felt real nice.......... :Surprised: 
[QUOTE]

it's a truly pleasent place to be sure :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SourDeez

for my old friend 

for my ancestors 

For my first beer

And for my old bands


Nice tattoos everyone =D

----------


## zach_24_90

Here are 4 of my 7 

9-11



Red Sox



Celtic Shield Knot



Koi

----------


## Valentine Pirate

Love seeing the pictures of all the ink from the members here, just set up the consult for my first tattoo! I want to get my first two snakes tattooed wrapped around my arms with their heads coming up to my collar bone. Hopefully I'll have pics to put up once the inking starts  :Very Happy:

----------


## Alex.B

now I'm just debating whats next, full back piece(about 30 hours of tatooing) leg sleeve or to ill in my arm...decisions dicisions

----------


## wytchling

My first and only tattoo (for the time being). It's a tribute to my grandmother. The Chinese characters translate to Rest In Peace.

----------


## babyknees

> 


LOVE this. The style is really cool!

----------


## Alexandra V

> 


Everyone here has some awesome tattoos. I have to agree with babyknees though, your left arm piece is amazing Alex!

----------


## Amon Ra Reptiles

My back



Beckys back

----------


## babyknees

> 


Are those micros or a play piercing?

----------


## Amon Ra Reptiles

Yea they are micro-dermals.

----------


## heathers*bps

Yay, so glad I found this thread so I didn't start another one! Here are some of my tattoos  :Smile: 





You can kinda see my fairies in this pic 



This really crappy one that's suppose to be a portrait of one of my leos....I can't wait till I get it covered up.

 



I also have a rose tattoo on my right should blade, Tigger on my left ankle and my sign on my right ankle I did myself when I was like 13 or 14. I have MANY more planned  :Smile:

----------


## RetiredJedi

This is a Soldier holding a folded flag to his chest.  That's his dress uniform on the right, he's wearing white gloves, and the words mean Honor the Fallen in Latin.  I need to get the flag and a few other things touched up but you get the idea and I love it.

----------

_cmack91_ (03-08-2012),_heathers*bps_ (03-08-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

A pic of my koi fish right after i had it done:


I also have the word Patriots (as in NE patriots the football team). On my calf/shin. Like their symbol.

----------


## Maixx

Left shoulder, phoenix

----------

_Mike41793_ (03-11-2012)

----------


## crepers86

my tattoo comes from lyrics from my all time favorite band. The band is Project 86, my Avatar is a pic of one of their t-shirt designs, and my siggy is lyrics from one of there songs. the song my tattoo comes from is "To Sand We Return" my favorite song from them the song challenges you with a question "Who Do I Belong to... Not earth, not world, not evil, not mortals, not wretches, not horrors... Who do I belong to... Unchanging, unbreaking, unfailing, creator, immortal, eternal..." I love the chorus to the song and want to play it into a tat some how... "We've lost all our control our faces fall to the ground we're powerless to your voice surrender to the sound" Yes they are a Christian band, but there is a lot of unbelievers that listen to them as well... the tattoo we had difficulties getting the print on there and then taking pics so it had to go in multiple pics this one was done in january of this year but the circle logo was done last february. it is a logo from the album that song is on. but the newest one was built around the old one

----------


## DooLittle

> Here are 4 of my 7 
> 
> 9-11
> 
> 
> 
> Red Sox
> 
> 
> ...



Nice 9/11 tat.

----------


## crazyj83

Right arm fresh ink to cover a crappy tribal i got when i was younger...


Family crest going on my back with ashes of my grandfather mixed into the ink as a family memorial..

----------


## Ohlacey

I've also got a little Virgo symbol on my right ankle. (:

----------


## crazyj83

> I've also got a little Virgo symbol on my right ankle. (:


VERY NICE... :Good Job:

----------


## Rob



----------


## Ohlacey

Thanks CrazyJ!

And that is sick, Rob!

----------

_Rob_ (03-13-2012)

----------


## CallmeUmaster

This is my first and only tattoo so far! It took 5hours to finish. Its a Bushviper wrapped around the symbol on the New Mexico state flag. The pic was taken right after it was finished. Its almost completely healed now and looks alot better. Ill post an update pic of it in the near future.

----------


## PrettyInInk87

The lilies on my chest are a work in progress and my most recently done work. Hopefully I can get them finished in a couple of weeks. This is the best picture I have of them, can show the whole piece without showing too much. 


Gabbie

----------

4Ballz (08-02-2012)

----------


## 4Ballz

I just had some chest work done (kids names) going to be adding more to it later  :Smile:

----------


## KThnxBye

*These photos show off a lot of my tattoos...
My back is also covered and I have a handful on my stomach as well....*











- - - Updated - - -




> The lilies on my chest are a work in progress and my most recently done work. Hopefully I can get them finished in a couple of weeks. This is the best picture I have of them, can show the whole piece without showing too much. 
> Gabbie


You're very prettifuls  :Smile:

----------

4Ballz (08-03-2012),_Crotalids_ (11-05-2012),_freelancer_ (08-03-2012),h00blah (08-03-2012),_Ridinandreptiles_ (11-12-2012)

----------


## Mike41793

Ohhh lawwdddd

----------

_AK907_ (08-04-2012)

----------


## KTyne

Here's mine! 

This is my first one that I got when I was 18. I don't regret it even though it was horribly done. It's on my ankle.


This is my second, a piece based on a painting by my favorite artist, Kurt Halsey. This one is on my forearm.


My third one, an Ankh on my back.  :Smile:

----------


## 4Ballz

My recent ones. My kids names (Cowen and Isla) 

For the Cowen side, I will be having a wild cartoon (real train - in black/grey) but just full of steam and energy along the top leaving the C area. For the Isla side, my wife and I are going to get matching Butterflies (trying to find ones from Iceland) as my wife is Icelandic (as colourful as possible)

----------


## moonlightgdess

My Buddha on my left shoulder/chest

----------


## Homegrownscales

One of my works in progress

And it comes down farther 

Lots more to go... An some of those rib spots get tender..


Check out what's new on my website... www.Homegrownscales.com

----------


## freelancer

> *These photos show off a lot of my tattoos...
> My back is also covered and I have a handful on my stomach as well....*


Wow, gonna be falling in e-love soon, lol. Love that ink, too.  :Very Happy: 

When I have more free cash again (ha!), I'll change up my first one a little - it's a girl in front of a spider web, and I'll get the web changed to a camera lens - and then add my old medium format camera below here and finish it as a half-sleeve.

----------


## Mft62485

This was a cover up of a bad tattoo I got in Georiga.


And the finished product

----------


## chet1028

You guys have some awesome tattoos. Here's mine.   I planned it for 5 yrs.   it represents my kids and I.    My nephew did the artwork.   
I'm planning a koi dragon for my next one.

----------


## Pyrate81

First attempt at uploading a photo:  



I have a couple more planned based off of some weapons carried by my D&D characters.  Because I'm a dork.   :Very Happy:

----------


## Mike41793

> First attempt at uploading a photo:  
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple more planned based off of some weapons carried by my D&D characters.  Because I'm a dork.


Yooo like the movie? 
Im remembering some 80s movie i saw that was either called that or had a character named that in it... Anyone know what im talking about?

----------


## chet1028

> Yooo like the movie? 
> Im remembering some 80s movie i saw that was either called that or had a character named that in it... Anyone know what im talking about?


Yep.  There was a movie called "Captain Ron".   Starred Kurt Russell.

----------


## Pyrate81

LOL!!!

Chet:  "Yep.  There was a movie called "Captain Ron".   Starred Kurt Russell."

Captain Ron(1992)   starring Kurt Russell and Martin Short

Fortunately I didn't get the nickname from this movie, although I did enjoy it.  I got into pirates a few years later when I saw Down Periscope(1996) starring Kelsey Grammer and Lauren Holly.  The scene where they make Rob Schneider walk the plank got me started. When I started talking like a pirate at work, they started calling me captain ron and it just stuck.    :Very Happy:

----------


## Mike41793

> Yep.  There was a movie called "Captain Ron".   Starred Kurt Russell.


YES! 
Haha i knew i remembered it!

----------


## PrettyInInk87

Thanks!!


Gabbie

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

I have a few tattoos. Not a lot of pictures of 'em. Here's a few:

My chest. Still got a lot of work to do. Have the roses colored now though. 


My day of the dead tattoo:


Pierced quite a bit. The only crazy thing is my 3x pierced tongue. Im waiting till I have my chest finished before I get micros on my sternum.

Also, got scarification when I turned 18. They're barely visible now  :Sad:  I healed well. Am hoping the artist would redo them.

Right after:

----------


## decensored

Here's mine, 

It's kinda hard to see the stomach one, but it's a howling wolf with an abstract woodland scene inside..

I should try and get better pictures.

I have plans for ALOT more haha.

----------


## babyknees

> I have a few tattoos. Not a lot of pictures of 'em. Here's a few:
> 
> My chest. Still got a lot of work to do. Have the roses colored now though. 
> 
> 
> My day of the dead tattoo:
> 
> 
> Pierced quite a bit. The only crazy thing is my 3x pierced tongue. Im waiting till I have my chest finished before I get micros on my sternum.
> ...


Who did the scarfication?

----------


## MrLang

I'm not going to lie... Captain Ron is one of my favorite movies...

----------

_Mike41793_ (08-21-2012)

----------


## I-KandyReptiles

> Who did the scarfication?


Wayde Dunn. He did an awesome job, and you can still see them.  Just didnt heal like I'd hoped it would

----------


## PorcelainxDoll

I tried posting pics but my phone wouldnt let me  :Sad: 
Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## C.A.Goalie

this is my existing tattoo on the inside of my right ankle
 and I want to get this on my other ankle, I have this exact necklace (it was my mom's, 1974 sarah coventry) and I want to get her initials by it.

----------


## PorcelainxDoll

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## UpNorth

Outline of the crest on my back. Been that way for years. Time for some colour/shading and perhaps a sleeve  :Smile:

----------


## Argentra

Well, I can't afford real tats, and I change my mind too much anyway, so I get henna and body paint...









Those are some of my better ones.  :Smile:  The BP was done in henna by a woman who had never seen a BP before and was looking at a small picture I had. I think she did a wonderful job.  :Very Happy:  The color and glitter she added to the paste so it would look nice while it sank in.

----------


## Quantum Constrictors

Here is my first piece! I just got it done a week ago.

Right after I took the bandages off :



It is the Jedi Coat of arms. I am a huge Star Wars fan obviously lol.

----------


## Marduk

My latest, completed in Feb '12.
Just after finishing up my fourth session.

----------

_threezero_ (11-05-2012)

----------


## threezero

Good to see so many tattoo lovers here too. I have lots but here's one that i'm most proud of on my calf

----------

_CLSpider_ (11-05-2012),Foschi Exotic Serpents (11-05-2012),Kristen Marie (11-05-2012),Marduk (11-06-2012)

----------


## kevinb

> I'm not going to lie... Captain Ron is one of my favorite movies...


YES! That's the movie me and my family watch every time we road trip!

Here's mine, I'm hoping to get it finished for my 21st birthday on January 24th. It's going to be about another 4 hours or so. 



And this is my the plan for my right rib cage. Which I hope to have done next summer.

----------


## TJ_Burton

I have this posted in another thread, but since this one is tattoo specific I figured "why not"!


First tattoo (Asain Arowana)




That tat is going to be retouched by my current artist who is finishing up my 3/4 sleeve that will be connected to my back.

----------


## ChrisS

I look pretty rough and hairy in these pics but here's a few of my ink

----------

